# The Europiccola arrives!



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

So after a busy year at studying/working I felt I finally deserved that lever I'd been wanting for some time!

Managed to grab one on eBay and it arrived Friday.

Two shots in and loving it!

View attachment 7761


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice setup Spune. I've always been tempted by a lever by our kitchen wall cabinets are quite low the "lever" part of it would cause a problem. Judging by your Mazzer I'd say your cabinets are a tile higher than mine.

I take it that you fill it from the top (black knob) so have to wait for the pressure to drop before you can top it up? How many drinks can it make before requiring a top up ?

The Europiccola seems a bit intimidated by your Mazzer! "...don't make it angry, you won't like it when its angry"


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks!

Yeah that's right, so I guess you really need to make sure it's topped up before turning it on.

I believe it makes, about 6-8, but flushing will use up a fair bit.

I tend to flush a couple of times, brew one double, and end up with just under half a tank.

If you can get one in your kitchen, go for it!

Also, if you want some videos to gauge size, I would be happy to help!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Spune,

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Flushing is something I'm used to with my Isomac Tea (HX machine) so that wouldn't be a big issue. How high is it with the lever in the fully up-right position ? Do you by any chance have a picture of it in the upright position?

I just missed one on fleabay that went for £122 yesterday. Um'd and Arr'd for so long about it that the auction ended before I placed my bid. I thought it would have gone for more than this so I'm annoyed with myself for not at least bidding.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll sort out a few pictures tomorrow and pop em up.

Yeah go for it, it's great fun and already loving the shots..!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks spune, I appreciate it and looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Never mind the lever - I LOVE the colour of your Mazzer!!

Too much chrome, black and matte black on here


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Never mind the lever - I LOVE the colour of your Mazzer!!
> 
> Too much chrome, black and matte black on here


Ah that lovely green mazzer


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 7796


Here you go, Sir.

So it's just about 19'' when it's all the way up.

That OK?

Haha cheers, Mouse & coffeechap!

coffeechap - any tips on modding t


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the picture spune.

19" so about 48cm .. ohh even more tempted now as that would all fit very easily under the wall cupboards! I think I can feel another search being added to my ebay account

Did you buy your Mazzer that colour cool green colour or did you have it painted yourself?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Do it! It's great fun. Rekindled the love!

I bought it and coffeechap organised a respray and clean. Sure he can sort you out with that too if you ask!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for one spune









Not too sure how the wife would react to a large green grinder appearing in the black and chrome kitchen. I think any grinder pimping would have to be a little more subtle for me to get away with it.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Subtle can look really good.

Can't remember who had one but there was a grey one with an orange stripe down the middle that looked awesome.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes I remember that one, dark anthracite grey with a dodge viper orange stripe. I've also seen one that was blue with white stripes.


----------

